

Ask HN: If you would launch a website in 4 hours, what would it be? - withinthreshold


======
route3
Between ZenCoder and the encoding services that AWS released, someone needs to
expose easy video encoding to non-developers. It's easy for us to wire up
these services for our needs, but Joe Marketer can't.

Here's what he see when he searches: a large amount of spammy looking sites
offering downloadable software of questionable origin (and ability). Five
minute trial versions. The actual download page has twelve _other_ download
buttons for affiliate links and products. It's awful.

He just wants whatever-file-type he was given to work on iPhone/iPad for this
upcoming ad campaign.

Bootstrap + filepicker.io + Zencoder + Stripe.

~~~
danielgrieve
It isn't web-based but <http://www.fuelcollective.com/permute> is a nice tool.

------
a5seo
A blog where my 6 yr old daughter can review toys. She's been asking for this
for a few weeks.

~~~
fjw
Have you thought about just using Wordpress? You can be the admin and then
make a contributor account for your daughter to write random things but not
have the power to publish them or change up any of the settings/design.

~~~
taproot
Or even blogspot / youtube?

------
t0
I just launched one yesterday for a small business. I'll probably launch
another today. If it takes you more than 4 hours to ship, you've probably made
it too complicated and you'll never finish it.

I usually even go as far as setting up a website. Here's a coupon for a $0.99
domain name ([http://www.networksolutions.com/domain-name-
registration/PS-...](http://www.networksolutions.com/domain-name-
registration/PS-domains.jsp?promo=NCDISC0020)), and here's some $1/month web
hosting (<http://www.lowendbox.com/>).

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
Stupid Q: But are there any "gotchas" with a $.99 domain? Seems too good to be
true.

~~~
t0
Only two small issues I noticed were you can't change the whois data, and the
2nd year would cost $39. You can turn off autorenewal and transfer it in a
year though.

I just tried it.. not too good to be true! They even give you complex DNS
zones and setup was near instant.

------
wcchandler
I spend too much time procrastinating... so I'd like it if I could speed up my
"stupid" time.

I'd build a site that has the design of pinterest/instagram or whatever the
site is that has the multi-columns of different heights for individual cells.

And the content would simply be from various RSS feeds -- npr, cnn, fox news,
times, huff po, etc. Ideally I'd bring it to a level similar to HN, Reddit and
Digg with the only difference being the content isn't user generated and you
can't "vote" on a story's popularity -- it's timely.

Add the necessary ajax elements so it "stacks" stories on the top of the
scaffolds. I should be able to sit on that page and not do a thing and have
fresh content load for me.

Then if there's any interest you could easily add more features.

I'd probably write it one day if I weren't so distracted by other things.
Shouldn't take much longer than 4 hours to code.

~~~
brador
Try <http://skimfeed.com>.

------
flexie
A site where you could safely and anonymously 'expose' corrupt government
offcials.

~~~
arjun88
i made this www.complainsindia.com (not in 4 hours)

~~~
general_failure
Did you mean complaints?

~~~
arjun88
they are similar.
[http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=2010092205524...](http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100922055243AAHW75z)

And of course i had to compromise with the available domain.

~~~
aviraldg
No, they are not. "Complain" is a verb, whereas "complaint" is a noun.
Nevertheless, good effort.

------
lignuist
A website that provides RSS feeds for Twitter, since they are shutting off RSS
next week.

------
qedtherese
If I only had 4 hours I would stand on the shoulders of some good APIs. Maybe
make a gaming site with challenges - "guess the common theme"... pictures,
video or something like that. Use search and embedding.

------
joshguthrie
A mashup between a To-Do list and a bookmarking system.

This way, I could just fill links in, then when I got time, read the first one
and unstack it instead of having 20+ tabs opened at the same time.

------
canibanoglu
A bookmarking site that works with bookmark previews only. I haven't been able
to find something similar to what I want but then again I haven't searched a
lot.

------
musiic703
It would be a simple plain white background with a button that says push. And
a troll face would pop out all up in your screen.

------
joeco
A blog where people can contribute photos of their friends doing stupid
things. Why? Because people love stupid stuff.

------
gpinkham
I did one a couple of months go. wishlistagram. took about 6 hours though..
from idea to prod..

------
wslh
A site to learn English pronunciation using the Google Chrome Speech and TTS
API

------
Bryan22
The site i've been working on for 2 years... but it's not ready. :)

------
rukshn
A hack with some API? Plus bootstrap to make things quicker

------
earwolf
A serious competitor to Amazon

------
keefe
download my reference server from github, write a couple templates, publish

------
10dpd
A site for launching a website in 4 hours. Meta.

------
geekdada
what language you use to develop

------
Mz
A site that sold t-shirts and the like which promoted the idea that disabled
folks are sexy as hell.

Yes, I am serious. I would totally do that if I had any clue how to make it
work.

~~~
yolesaber
What part of "making it work" are you unsure of?

~~~
Mz
The idea would actually fit well with several sites I already have. I cannot
get traffic. I don't know how to "sell" anything. I have at times jotted down
ideas for sayings but I tend to be too wordy. So I haven't figured out
something short and snappy for a t-shirt, though I am disabled and I have a
few ideas on how to frame that as sexy (men seem to think I am hot).

------
niazangels
a qr clock :)

~~~
Gurrewe
I started to create one a while ago. But I found out that there was really no
use for it. :D

<http://x42.se/>

~~~
taproot
What use did you _think_ it would have when you started? o.O It is cool
though.

